# A basic understanding of steroid use(long,but worth it)



## shokjosh456 (Sep 26, 2002)

I posted this on FB thought it might be useful to those who dont go there due to drama

shokjosh456
T-Advisor

Joined: Jun 09, 2001
Posts: 2918
From: TEXAS
Posted: 2002-09-26 21:13 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Taken from anabolic review 

first off,lets discuss half-lives of drug(steroids) 

Understanding Drug Half-Lives - by William ********* 
There are a number of factors that can affect the potency of a particular drug compound. One such factor, and perhaps one of the most important, is the half-life of the agent. In medicine, the term half-life refers to the duration it takes for half of a given drug dosage to break down in the body. It is not half of the total activity time, as this figure always refers to the time it takes to metabolize 50% of what is in still the body. For example, if we inject 100mg a steroid with a half-life of 4 hours, at the four-hour mark we should have only 50mg left as active. After another four hours have passed the drug is still in the body, however another half-life has expired and the total active dosage will be around 25mg. It may take several half-lives before the drug is completely inactive. 

Now this is where esters come into play.When you here the terms Propionate,enanthate,cypionate,deconate,phenylpori
onate,etc...these are the esters that are attached to the steroid .each ester determines how fast it is released into the blood stream and it also determine how often you need to inject. 


Esterification for Injection 

Most injectable steroid compounds utilize esters to increase their half-lives in the body. Esterification is a process where a carboxylic (fatty) acid is attached to the steroid molecule at the 17th beta position. One purpose of this is to protect its active 17-hydroxyl group. It is a prime target of steroid metabolism, and with the ester present this is prevented. The ester also makes the steroid compound more oil soluble. This makes it more difficult for the blood to pick it up and carry it into circulation, and likewise slows the rate the drug can leave the injection site. As a result, an inactive deposit of steroid can sit at the site of injection, releasing slowly for days or weeks into the blood stream. Once free in the blood the ester is removed quickly by enzymes, and the base steroid is rendered active. 

We can look at the half-life of injectable compounds in two ways. The first is the half-life for the release of the steroid from the injection site. This is usually measured in days with most commercial steroid preparations. In fact the total active lifespan of most oil-based esterified injectables is measured in weeks, sometimes several weeks. The second measure is to look at its half-life in open blood circulation. This is more a figure for personal interest sake than any practical application however, as the only relevant measure to the user is its release half-life. In any event, we can look at a human injection study with nandrolone decanoate (Deca) and see some pretty accurate figures on both measures (4). First we find that Deca exhibits a mean half-life of 6 days for the release of steroid from the injection site. You can see why people say that Deca can technically be active for as long as a month after injection. Next we find a half-live of about 4 hours for the hydrolysis of serum nandrolone decanoate to free nandrolone, and the total distribution and metabolism of nandrolone. The half-life for simply the removal of the decanoate ester was about an hour or less. Provided in the chart below as well are the relative half-lives of nandrolone and two other esters of it from intramuscular injection depot (5). 

Compound Half-Life 

Nandrolone 30-40 minutes 
Nandrolone phenylpropionate 1 day 
Nandrolone decanoate 6 days 
Nandrolone laurate 10 Days 


References 

1- Metabolism of Anabolic Androgenic steroids. V. Rogozkin. 1991 CRC press. 

2 - Metabolism of synthetic steroids. Fotherby K, James F. Adv. Steroid biochem pharmacol 1972 3: 67-165. 

3- Binding of 17-a-methyltestosterone in vitro??? Wiita, Artis, Ackerman and Longcope. Therapeutic Drug Monitoring. 17(4) 377-80 

4- Pharmacokinetic parameters of nandrolone (19-nortestosterone) after intramuscular administration of nandrolone decanoate to healthy volunteers. Wijnand, Bosch and Donker. Acta Endocrinol 1985 (suppl 271) 19-30 

5- Implications of basic pharmacology in the therapy with esters of nandrolone. Acta endocrinol 1985 (suppl 271) 38-43 


So in knowing this I can copy and paste an example of a post a made in another thread about testerona 200(enanthate) 

still read for youeself bro...here they are: http://www.anabolicreview.com/main.php 
http://www.anabolicreview.com/drugprof.php 
http://www.anabolicreview.com/halflife.htm 

ok,now that we have that established Testerona 200 is a mexican Testosterone manufactured by Brovel.It is one of the many testosterones available on the market.Its is cheap and very effective.Different testosterones have what we call esters attached to them.Depending on the "ester"determines how fast or slow it is released or absorbed into your system,what is also known as "halflife".Testerona 200s ester is "Enanthate".To put it simple,what this means ,its a slow releasing testosterone so this means less frequent injections.Injections of Enanthate can be administered once a week but should be taken at least twice a week(example would be monday and thursday).A problem when taking Testosterone enanthate is that the conversion rate to estrogen is very high. This, on one hand, leads the body to store more fat; on the other hand, feminization symptoms (gynecomastia or bitch tits) can occur .However, this depends on the persons body and how there body reacts to it.High doses can lead to gyno.This is where Nolvadex comes into play. 
Nolvadex belongs to the group of sex hormones and is a so-called antiestrogen.The antiestrogen Nolvadex works against gyno by blocking the estrogen receptors of the effected body tissue, thereby inhibiting a bonding of estrogens and receptor.(anabolic review).People who have a tendency to retain water and who have a mammary dysfunction should take Nolvadex as a prevention during every steroid intake.However,most people only take nolvadex when signs or symptoms of gyno appear.note that nolvadex does not fight progesterone gyno which can be caused by DECA...but it will help with testosterones. 

Now,after all is said and done,clomid comes into play.(taken from pharmaeurope) 

Clomid is not an anabolic/androgenic steroid. Since it is a synthetic estrogen it belongs, however, to the group of sex hormones. In school medicine Clomid is normally used to trigger ovulation. Clomid, by setting in motion the process of releasing hormones, stimulates the release of gonadotropin and triggers ovulation in women with anovulatory cycles and who are sterile because of this. Although this is actually a drug destined for women its effect on men is undisputed.Clomid has a strong influence on the hypothalamohypophysial testicular axis. It stimulates the hypophysis to release more gonadotropin so that a faster and higher release of FSH (follicle stimulating hormone) aud LH (luteinizing hormone) occurs. This results in an elevated endogenous (bodys own testosterone level. Clomid is especially effective when the bodys own testosterone production, due to the intake of anabolic/androgenic steroids, is suppressed. In most cases Clomid can normalize the testosterone level and the spermatogenesis (sperm development)within 10-14 days. For this reason Clomid is primarily taken after steroids are discontinued. At this time it is extremely important to bring the testosterone production to a normal level as quickly as possible so that the loss of strength and muscle mass is minimized. 

Clomid is usually taken after cycle but timing of when to take clomid mostly depends on the ester of the steroid.Deca would be the longer ester between enanthate.Therefore clomid is usually started 2.5 to 3 weeks after last injection of Deca.There are a couple of ways to do clomid therapy. one way is to start by taking 300mgs of clomid day 1 and then 100mgs for 6 more days ...then 50mgs for 14 more days.Another way is to take 300mgs day 1 and 100mgs for 13 days and then 50mgs for 7 or until testes drop or test levels are normal.Clomid is a very (must)important factor of any cycle. 

now back to the nolvadex.It is now beginning to be accepted that nolvadex can be used in replace of or with clomid.As far as using nolvadex for post therapy recovery, I have no hands on experience with it,but I can give you a round about opinion what I believe will be effective.My reccomendation would to take 100mgs ~160mgs the first day and then 80mgs~100mgs for13 days and then 60mgs~80mgs a day for 7 days or untill testes are back to normal.This however is a guess. I suggest that if you dont get clomid then research it more.however,clomid is easily obtained.check the FAQ forum.Now for cycle.Alot of people may disagree,but since this is your first cycle ,you will get good gains. 

Test at 400mgs wks 1 to 10(8 weeks minimum) 
Deca at 300mgs wks 1 to 10( " " ) 

now testerona 200 is a 10ml bottle and 1ml=1cc which in this case 1cc/ml=200mgs.Both of these should be administered at 1cc of each twice a week.Thats an equivelence of 2 ccs of each a week and for an 10 week cycle,you would need 20cc/mls. Now keep in mind that mex gear is underfilled and slightly underdosed so it would be ok to do 1 and 1/2 ccs of each twice a week.This assuming your deca you got coming is mex grade(norandren 200).remember that whatever the mgs are is what 1cc/ml equals.Now that Im done writing a novel,also eat right,lift,sleep.and 1.5 grams to 2 grams of protien per lb of body weight per day.Good luck and keep learning. 

note that not all steroids are under dosed and a good tip in solidifying your gains after a cycle(keeping muscle) is to run clenbuterol during clomid therapy and ECA 2 weeks after clomid therapy.another tip is to keep lifting and taking protien.I found thatB-12 injections at high doses will helpp as well,so run either 1000mcg EOD or 2500mcg twice a week durin clomid therapy with clen and 2 weeks after as well. 

here is a link to side effects which can be combatted with various other drugs 
http://www.anabolicreview.com/side.php 

Now a few good basic novice cycle would be 
bulking: 

D-bol at 25mg to 35mgs a day wks 1 to 4 or 5 
sust at 500mgs a week 8 week minimum 12 week max 
Equipoise 400mgs the same as sust or Deca in replace of Equipoise.They are similar,but deca will put on more mass and water weight. 


D-bol the same as above 
Test enanthate at 400 to 500mg's a week and deca and EQ same as above.Remember,D-bol is only a kick start an its just an option.when consuming orals,always take precaution of the liver by taking 500 to 1000mgs of milkthistle a day and/or ALA with cycle. 


now as for cutting test propinate would be the best,but since it requires every day or every other day injections,I dont reccomend it to newbies.However,there is this major misconseption that it absolutely has to be injected ED or EOD but this is false.Phenyprop and prop you could still get by with injectin 3 times a week.Even though there halflives are short,it can still be done.grant it,ED or EOD is better due to it helps keep blood levels from spiking,but the both have an approximate halflife of 5 or so days.The amount would be the same 400mg to 500mg a week just devided into 3 doses or ED doses or EOD doses.The reason these are better for cutting is they have a tendancy to retain less water thus looking less bloated.so if those 2 are not a newbies choice,then another good choice would be: 

Sust at 500mg's a week 
Equipoise at 400mg's a week and winstrol at 50mgs every day or every other day.You can run it all the way through if you can afford it,or run winny for the last half of cycle..example 

sust 500mg's weeks 1 to 10 
Equipoise 400mgs weeks 1 to 10 
winny 50mg's ED or EOD weeks 5 to 10 or even better weeks 8 to 13 that way by the 13th week the sust and deca are out and its time to begin clomid therapy and since winny has a short half life,you can start clomid 1 or 2 days after last winny dose.Note that winny can either be injected or taking orally...even in its liquid form. 
and for injection info here is a link 
http://www.anabolicreview.com/inject.htm 

hope this helps newbies to have a basic understanding of steroid. 

Shokjosh


__________________


----------



## david (Sep 30, 2002)

very good information!


----------

